# Riding after fusion surgery?



## anixi (Mar 31, 2005)

My lower back is pretty painful, my lumbar region discs are pretty well compressed.

My question is this:

Have any of you had a total lumbar region fusion done? Were you able to ride afterward?

I'm concerned that if I do have the recommended surgery my cross-country biking will have to cease. I've got an Ventana X-5 with 5 inches travel front and back, so I'm not worried so much about the bike. I am looking for some advice though on whether the surgery will leave me too inflexible to ride at all.

Thanks in advance for anyone with experience after back surgery, with specifics.

--anixi


----------



## homer8 (Nov 5, 2007)

Please look at other options before fusion. I have had major disk problems for years with my L5/S1 disc having fractured with floating pieces of the disc viewable on a CT scan. My doctor strongly recommended fusion but I stayed away and tried alternative treatments like decompression therapy and core strengthening. I still get the occasional tweak but nothing like I used to. You can read 1000's of horror stories on the internet regarding fusion related problems....have you looked into a micro-discectomy?

I have met quite a number of people with fusions and have none of them have ever eliminated their problems and some made it worse. It is a brutal surgery with many doctors using it now as a last resort.

Look into as many other options first.

Paul


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I actually work on the sales end of this field and honestly, my rule is, if you can deal with the pain, don't get a fusion and try not to get surgery at all.

something to keep in mind is that whatever levels you have fused will put added strain on the adjacent levels often causing "adjacent disc disease". The solution? Go up a level and fuse. Being active, especially on something as impact intensive as mountain biking, might speed this process.

My advice is simply to exhaust all other options before opting for major surgery.

If it isn't out of line, where are you located? I mght be able to recommend a good Ortho for you.


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

I had L5/S1 fusion performed in 2006. I am incredibly glad that I did it. I also feel incredibly lucky that the surgery went well. I do advise you to pursue all non-invasive options for as long as possible. You will know when nothing else will help and at that time surgery is the only resort. Shop carefully for a reputable surgeon. 

I rode bikes continually up until my surgery, although much shorter distances and with extended recovery periods. Biking was a salvation of sorts, as I could only walk about 1/2 a block. I was gobbling canadian codiene aspirin and slamming at least a 6-pack of beer each day. My disc had almost disappeared on images. My family and career where suffering.

Life now is remarkable improved. I have ridden epics that I couldn't have imagined attempting before. I am still increasing strength. Flexibility is slightly reduced, but it is quite comforting to have that solid feeling in my lumbar area. I haven't had a significant bout of pain since the fusion grew solid.

My recovery was not without discomfort though. My back took 11 months to grow solid instead of the customary 4 months. I had resumed easy rides about town during that period and was walking distances of several miles.

Good luck in your journey. No one can give you the ultimate advice, it will be for you to figure out.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

GregB406 said:


> Good luck in your journey. No one can give you the ultimate advice, it will be for you to figure out.


Great to hear. Interesting. Very best wishes.

Other answers were very good.

My specialist spinal neurosurgeon says that "our experience is that such surgeries open up the door to more surgeries down the line."

His practice deals mostly in remediation surgery--fixing previous surgeries.

I had been more or less counting on fusion as a final solution to scoliosis and degenerative disease. Looks like hell in images.

When he heard I xc ski and ride (with discomfort after), he was negative on fusion. Until this year I had no problem sleeping.

If I had one or two compressed discs, I'd consider microsurgery.

I gather his indicators for fusion (scoliosis-specific) are unremitting pain that can't be controlled by painkillers, difficulty breathing or incontinence.

Northwestern Memorial in Chicago; 59 yr old. I go for yearly followup.

Good luck. Yoga. Exercise. Vicodin. Pot.


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm a spiney as well. There are a number of good forums for this topic, one that I recommend is http://www.spine-health.com/forum. Alot of very, very nice people and many who have had a fusion. You might want to post there and see what response you get.

I see my ortho surgeion next week. I am pretty much the same as BadHabit. I have 2 fractures in my L5 (in the pars area), but still can downhill ski and mountain bike. While I do have pain, including during activity, I am not yet at the point of unremitting paint that can't be controlled by painkillers. I have seen like 4 or 5 other ortho or neuro surgeons and all have said the very same thing as BadHabit's doc.

One procedure that gives me some relief is an epidural steroidal injection. that plus chiropractic visits seem to get me through the day.

good luck!


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Serotta b1kr said:


> still can downhill ski and mountain bike


We're lucky guys.  

Have a good weekend.


----------



## anixi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you for all the input. It's good to hear that both surgery and non-surgical methods work, depending on the case.

More information might be helpful:

I'm 53 years old, may not heal very quickly, as in perhaps a year recovery. I've had around ten steroid shots in and around the area with little long term success. My doctor is trying to get hydro-therapy for me, with the health insurance balking. I've talked to a surgeon, one of the experts in my area (Eastern Washington State) who told me that he couldn't help.

I would like to hear about other ortho surgeons in the area, maybe get a 2nd opinion. It sure sound like I ought to exhaust other avenues before taking the plunge. Pot's out, but, the AMA and health insurance agencies seem to really push narcotics as the answer. :madman: 

I'll post results if y'all are interested!!

Thanks again,

--anixi


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

anixi said:


> hydro-therapy


I have no doubt this would be very beneficial. Good luck with it.


----------



## anixi (Mar 31, 2005)

BadHabit said:


> I have no doubt this would be very beneficial. Good luck with it.


Just found out that my insurance will NOT pay for physical therapy of any kind, except after surgery. I'll have to find something else that the "wonderful" people at Washington's Basic Health will cover!

As an aside, narcotics and steroid shots are covered, but, not preventative measures. Go figure...


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

anixi said:


> Ju
> 
> As an aside, narcotics and steroid shots are covered, but, not preventative measures. Go figure...


I gather that reputable long-term studies of outcomes after various preventative strategies are lacking, and the field of back pain treatment is rife with fraudulent claims. (sigh)


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

anixi - I am in Western Washington and see Dr. Jens Chapman at Univeristy of Washington's Bone and Spine Center. He is considered by many to be one of the top Ortho surgeons in the country.

I am seriously considering surgery to repair the 2 stress fractures in my back. It would not be fusion, but instead 2 screws and bone growth material inserted into the 2 broken pars. I am going to get another 2nd opinion before surgery.

best of luck.


----------



## skiierx (Mar 19, 2007)

Try looking into radio-frequency treatments. I had many epidural shots and facet blocks but the RF does help me. Usually lasts 1 year for each treatment but this last one they missed a couple of the nerves and I am going back in on Friday for another treatment.

Skiing and mtnbiking are the 2 activities I do not want to give up. 

I have 2 herniated discs (L4-L5 and L5-S1), L5-S1 is almost bone on bone. My ortho said it will eventually start to fuse on its own. As long as the pain does not radiate down my legs then no surgery for me. Last week I was told that I needed to start swimming and to get out of the gym for the time being.

Good luck with your back.


----------



## anixi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll talk to my doctor about it. Hopefully my health ins. will cover it. They should since they do cover cortizone shots...

--anixi


----------

